# fundorado widerrufsrecht



## gluecker (11 September 2007)

hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
also folgendes problem.
ich hab heute morgen bemerkt, dass jemand einen account bei fundorado auf meinen namen und das über meinem rechner erstellt hat.
da ich nun einen email clienten nutze konnte derjenige auch an meine emails gelangen.
so war es kein problem, den account zu aktivieren und zu nutzen.
allerdings hab ich es sofort denen mitgeteilt, dass ich nicht derjenige bin, der dem account gehört und nicht gewillt bin die zahlung zu leisten.
wollte von meinem widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen,aber dies wurde abgelehnt vom betreiber.
kann mir da jemand helfen oder ist es aussichtslos?

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## gluecker (11 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*

hab ich denn überhaupt kein widerrufsrecht ,wenn ich es doch gar nicht war?geht um gut 120 euro, die sie von mir wollen, bin so langsam am verzweifeln


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*

[wg eines Missverständnisses gelöscht]


----------



## gluecker (11 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nicht einmal eine Widerrufs*notwendigkeit*!
> Nur solltest du das denen mitteilen.


ich hab grad eine endlosdiskussion mit denen gehabt, die wollen das geld in 4 raten und da ich ja angeblich den account genutzt habe, auch wenn es nicht im vollen umfang möglich war, muss ich zahlen, wie kann ich am besten die sache zuende bringen und was soll ich genau machen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



gluecker schrieb:


> dass jemand einen account bei fundorado auf meinen namen und das über meinem rechner erstellt hat.
> da ich nun einen email clienten nutze konnte derjenige auch an meine emails gelangen.
> so war es kein problem, den account zu aktivieren und zu nutzen.


und der saß an Deinem PC?


gluecker schrieb:


> wie kann ich am besten die sache zuende bringen und was soll ich genau machen?


Zum Rechtsanwalt gehen und dem schildern, was passiert ist. Er wird womöglich die gleiche Frage stelen: Wer saß denn an dem PC?


----------



## gluecker (11 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und der saß an Deinem PC?
> Zum Rechtsanwalt gehen und dem schildern, was passiert ist. Er wird womöglich die gleiche Frage stelen: Wer saß denn an dem PC?


also ich denk er war es, denn es war ein kumpel, der bei mir wohnte, da er nirgends polizeilich gemeldet ist , wenn er es nicht war, was ich aber nicht ausschließe, dann könnte es ja jemand gewesen sein, der sich über mein wlan netz eingeloggt hatte auch wenn es mit wep gesichert ist. dann geht es trotzdem über meinen anschluss. also so oder so, ich war es nicht gewesen. bloß was soll ich genau machen?sollt ich damit wirklich zum anwalt gehen?bekomm ich denn kostenlosen rechtsbeistand, da ich hartz4 bekomme?


----------



## gluecker (11 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und der saß an Deinem PC?
> Zum Rechtsanwalt gehen und dem schildern, was passiert ist. Er wird womöglich die gleiche Frage stelen: Wer saß denn an dem PC?


ne ahnung wie es mit dem kostenlosen rechtsbeistand aussieht ,da ich hartz4 bekomme und wo ich mich hinwenden müsste?


----------



## Teleton (11 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*

Hier gibt es eine Broschüre dazu wann es Beratungshilfe gibt. Eigenanteil ist 10,- Euro

http://www.bmj.de/files/-/1267/Guter Rat ist nicht teuer.pdf

Oder gehe zur Verbraucherzentrale dürfte auch nicht teurer als 10 Euro sein (u.U. haben die auch Sozialtarife)


----------



## PRONOMEN (11 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



gluecker schrieb:


> ich hab heute morgen bemerkt, dass jemand einen account bei fundorado auf meinen namen und das über meinem rechner erstellt hat.


Ich glaube, Du erzählst uns hier einigen Unsinn.

Wenn Du bei fundorado einen Account erstellst, musst Du zunächst einen Test der Altersverifikation durchlaufen. Dazu musst Du bestimmte Angaben übermitteln, die zum Nachweis Deines Alters dienen. Sobald das geschehen ist, erhältst Du innerhalb weniger Tage ein Einschreiben von fundorado, in dem Dir ein Passwort mitgeteilt wird, das Dir zum erstmaligen Einloggen bei fundorado dient. Sobald du Dich das erste Mal eingeloggt hast, wirst Du aufgefordert, dieses PW zu ändern. Dann, und erst dann, kannst Du Deinen Account bei fundorado unbeschränkt nutzen.

Du hast diesen ganzen Ablauf, den fundorado zur Sicherheit der Kunden vornimmt, hier mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Insofern glaube ich Dir nicht, dass Du wirklich einen Account bei fundorado hast.

Genauso wenig kann ich mir das mit den 120 EUR vorstellen. Normalerweise rechnet fundorado nur über Lastschrift ab. Auch das dauert dann eine gewisse Zeit, bis die erste Abbuchung kommt. Und wenn die dann da ist, dann kann man sie natürlich auch zurückbuchen lassen (wobei man sich schon im klaren sein sollte, welchen Ärger man sich einhandelt, wenn man das Angebot genutzt hat und dann nicht zahlen will).


----------



## PRONOMEN (11 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



PRONOMEN schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du erzählst uns hier einigen Unsinn.


Dazu zähle ich auch diese Behauptung: 





gluecker schrieb:


> da ich ja angeblich den account genutzt habe, auch wenn es nicht im vollen umfang möglich war, muss ich zahlen


Du kannst den Account bei fundorado nicht "nicht im vollen Umfang" nutzen. Du kannst ihn nur kostenlos "nicht im vollen Umfang" nutzen, oder Du nutzt ihn im vollen Umfang, dann musst Du auch zahlen.


----------



## gluecker (12 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



PRONOMEN schrieb:


> Dazu zähle ich auch diese Behauptung: Du kannst den Account bei fundorado nicht "nicht im vollen Umfang" nutzen. Du kannst ihn nur kostenlos "nicht im vollen Umfang" nutzen, oder Du nutzt ihn im vollen Umfang, dann musst Du auch zahlen.


also vielleicht hab ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.
den alterscheck hab ich nicht durchlaufen, dazu hab ich eine email mit folgendem text in meinem clienten nach abruf meiner emails gefunden:

Hallo ,

du hast dich gestern bei uns, FunDorado angemeldet. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, eine super Entscheidung!

Uns ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass du noch nicht durch den Alterscheck gekommen bist. Du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten, den Alterscheck zu machen:

   1. Warst du schon einmal Mitglied? Wenn deine letzte Anmeldung nach dem 01.06.2005 erfolgte, kannst du dich mit deinem alten Login und Passwort verifizieren.


   2. Du möchtest deine ganz persönliche FreischaltPIN eingeben? Diese kannst du in einem Orion Fachgeschäft deiner Wahl abholen. Sie wird dir aber auch mit Abbuchung des ersten Beitrags übermittelt – schau einfach auf deinen Kontoauszug.


   3. Hast du eine Webcam? Dann mache den Alterscheck ganz einfach online. Halte deinen Ausweis bereit; ein Service-Mitarbeiter wird deine Daten prüfen.


   4. Bist du vielleicht Mitglied bei X-Check? Wen! n du wenigstens X-Check Classic-Mitglied bist, kannst du dich mit deinem X-Check Login und Passwort verifizieren.

Hast du eine Frage zum Alterscheck? Unser Service-Team hilft dir gern. Schreibe einfach eine E-Mail an [email protected] oder rufe unsere kostenlose Hotline 0800 30 33 300 (aus dem deutschen Festnetz) an. Außerdem sind wir täglich in unserem Service-Chat zu erreichen.

Das Service-Team ist Mo-Fr von 10.00-22.00 Uhr und am Wochenende von 13.00-19.00 Uhr für dich da!

Viele LILA Grüße aus Hamburg und viel Spaß bei FunDorado!

[ edit] 
FunDorado-Service-Team

[noparse]http://www.fundorado.com[/noparse]




also nochmals, den alterscheck hab ich nie durchlaufen, wie man an der mail erkennen kann.
daher kann ich ja auch nicht den dienst im vollen umfang nutzen.
ich hatte gestern auch bei denen angerufen auf der 0800er nr und mich mal erkundigt, um was für einen betrag es sich handelt usw, da wurde mir gesagt, dass es eine gold-mitgleidschaft im wert von 12x9,95 € wäre also sprich knapp 120 euro die in den nächsten tagen abgebucht werden wird.
und ich habe denen auch unverzüglich nachdem ich es gemerkt habe, dass sich da jemand einen " spaß" erlaubt hatte, erzählt damit ich die wissen was los ist und ich vom widerrufsrecht gebrauch mache, da ich in dem sinne auch keine ausdrückliche zustimmung zu dem vertrag gebe, so wie es auch in ihren agb´s steht.
da steht ja ganz klar drin, dass der nutzer seine ausdrückliche zustimmung erteilen muss, damit ein vertrag zustande kommt. da ich nicht derjenige welcher war, der den vertrag zugestimmt hatte, sondern jemand anderes, kann ich auch demenstprechend keine zustimmung gegeben haben oder seh ich das nun falsch?


----------



## TKprofi (13 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*

Sobald Du/Derjenige dich bei FunDorado einloggst, dir den FSK 16-Inhalt anschaust, hast Du dein Widerrufsrecht verwirkt (zu lesen in den AGB).*Da Du die AGB ja sicher zur Kenntniss genommen hast!!!!!*

Nach erfolgten AltersCheck per Einschreiben bzw. per Kontoauszug kannst Du ja FunDorado uneingeschränkt nutzen, es liegt ja an dir ob Du den Alterscheck durchführst oder nicht. Der Vertrag mit FunDorado ist zustande gekommen und Du wirst zahlen müssen!  Es wird Dir auch nicht helfen, eine Alibi Person vorzuschieben (der unbekannte Mitbewohner, der nirgendwo in D gemeldet ist....) Mit solchen fadenscheinigen Ausreden, wirst Du nicht da rauskommen.


Ich unterstelle Dir, wie Pronomen es auch tat, das Du dich angemeldet + bemerkt hast, das Du FunDorado nicht voll nutzen kannst bis nach erfolgter Altersprüfung... 
Und nun unterstellst Du FunDorado Abzocke, nicht sehr fair.....


----------



## PRONOMEN (13 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



TKprofi schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle Dir, wie Pronomen es auch tat, das Du dich angemeldet + bemerkt hast, das Du FunDorado nicht voll nutzen kannst bis nach erfolgter Altersprüfung


Ich vermute mal, dass ihn eher die EUR 120 verschreckt haben, denn das ist ja doch ein Batzen Geld, wenn es in einem Betrag zu zahlen ist. Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, wie man als ALG2-Empfänger sich auf solche Wagnisse einlassen kann. Ich mein, EUR 120 ist für so jemand ein Drittel Monat zum Leben. Aber gut, jeder nach seiner Facon...


----------



## TKprofi (13 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*

Das mag natürlich aus möglich sein! Er hätte sich ja auch nur für 4 Wochen für 14,95€ anmelden können......

Ich kenne FunDorado und den wirklich sehr kulanten Kundenservice. Die sind die letzten die sich querstellen:roll:.


----------



## Teleton (13 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



TKprofi schrieb:


> Sobald Du/Derjenige dich bei FunDorado einloggst, dir den FSK 16-Inhalt anschaust, hast Du dein Widerrufsrecht verwirkt (zu lesen in den AGB).*Da Du die AGB ja sicher zur Kenntniss genommen hast!!!!!*


Nana, jetzt mal langsam. Zwar gibt es den §312 d Abs 3 BGB aber ob der hier greift muss zumindest geprüft werden. Nur weil die Gegenseite das so möchte muss es noch lange nicht so sein.


> Der Vertrag mit FunDorado ist zustande gekommen und Du wirst zahlen müssen!


Wie kommst Du zu dieser Erkenntnis eines wirksamen Vertragsschluss?Hast Du tiefere Kenntnisse des Anmeldevorgangs? Gib mir doch mal per PN ne Url wo ich mir den Anmeldevorgang ansehen kann.


> Ich unterstelle Dir, wie Pronomen es auch tat, das Du dich angemeldet +


Das tue ich nicht, wenn es aber der Fall sein sollte wäre das erst recht ein Grund sich anwaltlich beraten zu lassen.

Edit: Ah,gemeint ist wohl dies hier





> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt mit Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist, spätestens aber, wenn FunDorado mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Nutzers vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist mit der Erbringung der vertraglichen Leistungen beginnt oder der Nutzer diese z.B. durch Login und Nutzung des Angebotes selbst veranlasst hat.


Wird da noch eine weitere Belehrung per Mail Brief o.ä. übermittelt? Die obige ist in den AGB ohne Hervorhebung (§355 Abs2) unter Ziffer 9 der AGB zu finden. Die Frage ob bei teilbarer Dienstleistung und fehlerhafter Widerrufsbelehrung das Widerrufsrecht tatsächlich erlischt ist unter den Juristen heftig umstritten.


----------



## gluecker (13 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



Teleton schrieb:


> Edit: Ah,gemeint ist wohl dies hierWird da noch eine weitere Belehrung per Mail Brief o.ä. übermittelt? Die obige ist in den AGB ohne Hervorhebung (§355 Abs2) unter Ziffer 9 der AGB zu finden. Die Frage ob bei teilbarer Dienstleistung und fehlerhafter Widerrufsbelehrung das Widerrufsrecht tatsächlich erlischt ist unter den Juristen heftig umstritten.




ich hab mir mal die paragraphen angeschaut. umso mehr ich lese, umso weniger verstehe ich nun.
heißt es, das fundorado mir die belehrung über das widerrufsrecht per mail oder brief hätte zuschicken müssen oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?
und mal ganz im ernst, wenn jemand denkt , dass ich anfange zu lügen , um mich rauszuwinden aus irgendwelchen dingen, die ich angeblich getan haben solle, dann frag ich mich, wozu ich hilfe sucheund damit sozusagen in die öffentlichkeit trete!?mach mich doch nicht selbst zum nappel mit sowas!


----------



## PRONOMEN (13 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



gluecker schrieb:


> mach mich doch nicht selbst zum nappel mit sowas!


Sieht aber fast so aus. SCNR


----------



## gluecker (13 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



PRONOMEN schrieb:


> Sieht aber fast so aus. SCNR



es ist mir relativ egal, ob du dies oder jenes denkst, es geht mir hauptsächlich darum, mögliche lösungen und lösungsratschläge einzuholen und meinungen ,die was mit dem sachverhalt zutun haben und nicht mit dem was jemand über meine person denkt oder ähnliches.haben wir das jetzt abgeklärt oder ist immernoch irgendwas unverständlich?


----------



## Teleton (14 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*

Jetzt lass Dich mal von Pronomen und TKprofi nicht einschüchtern.



> ich hab mir mal die paragraphen angeschaut. umso mehr ich lese, umso weniger verstehe ich nun.


Lies mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439

Deine Idee Beratungshilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen war nicht schlecht, warum hast Du Dir noch keinen Schein beim Amtgericht geholt?


----------



## PRONOMEN (14 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



Teleton schrieb:


> Jetzt lass Dich mal von Pronomen und TKprofi nicht einschüchtern.


MEINE Absicht ist das nicht gewesen bisher. Aber ich hatte schon den Eindruck, dass da die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit ein bisschen ungereimt ist, um es mal vorsichtig zu sagen. Diese Bedenken habe ich geäußert. Und die Äußerungen von Tkprofi sehe ich unter demselben Aspekt.


----------



## gluecker (14 September 2007)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*



Teleton schrieb:


> Jetzt lass Dich mal von Pronomen und TKprofi nicht einschüchtern.
> 
> 
> Lies mal hier:
> ...



ich hab nochmal einen brief per einschreiben mit rückschein an fundorado gesandt. werde morgen oder wenn es morgen nicht möglich ist gleich montag zum amtsgericht gehen und mich da erkundigen, wie das nun alles abläuft.weiß im moment nicht wo mir der kopf steht, hab grad erst vor kurzem meinen umzug fertig gehabt, hab hier noch die wohnung zu malern ein wenig, einzurichten usw. einiges zutun usw,aber kümmer mich drum.danke für den link im übrigen.


----------



## pat1 (7 Mai 2009)

*FunDorado Abbuchung-war dort nicht eingeloggt*

Hallo, kann mir jemand weiter helfen?!
Habe von der Firma FunDorado ein Schreiben erhalten, dass ich mich am 29.04.09 dort angemeldet hätte. Gleichzeitig wunderten die sich anscheinend, dass ich mir den Club-Bereich noch nicht angesehen hätte und teilten mir ein Passwort und FreischaltPIN mit. Ohne diese hätte ich mich nicht einloggen können. Das irritierende ist, dass die mir bereits 119,40 Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht haben. Ich weiß mit Sicherheit, dass ich mich dort nicht angemeldet habe und auch meine Bankdaten nicht preisgegeben habe.
Ich habe nun vor, den Betrag wieder zurück zu holen, habe denen einen Brief geschrieben, die angebliche Mitgliedschaft gekündigt und ihnen untersagt, weitere Abbuchungen von meinem Konto zu tätigen.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen, wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll und was mir da evtl. noch bevorsteht?
Ich betone noch einmal, dass ich dort keine persönlichen Daten, geschweige denn Bankdaten übermittelt habe.
Gruß pat1:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*

Es kann unter Umständen ein Fehler sein, wenn man von "Kündigung" spricht, obwohl man nie etwas wirksam bestellt hatte.
Kündigen tut man immer nur das, was man auch bestellt hatte.

Sollten jetzt Mahnungen oder Inkasso-/Anwaltsschreiben kommen, dann sollte daher der ganze Vorgang mit dem, was Du geschrieben hast, kurz einem Anwalt oder der Verbraucherberatung gezeigt werden.


----------



## Majoschi (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*

in bezug auf pad1

laut AGB:
2.2 Geschlossener Bereich: Die Nutzung des geschlossenen Bereichs ist kostenpflichtig und bedarf der Registrierung des Nutzers als Mitglied. Der geschlossene Bereich ist für Minderjährige nicht geeignet. Das Angebot über den Vertrag zur Mitgliedschaft gibt der Nutzer online ab. Hierbei hat er sämtliche für die Anmeldung erforderlichen Daten wahrheitsgemäß anzugeben; hierzu zählt auch die Angabe einer gültigen E-Mail Adresse. Die vom Nutzer mitgeteilte E-Mail Adresse gilt als Rechnungs-E-Mail-Adresse. Sämtliche Informationen zur Mitgliedschaft bei einem der Portale von FunDorado werden von FunDorado an diese Rechnungs-E-Mail-Adresse gesandt. Der Nutzer stimmt dem Erhalt sämtlicher von FunDorado zur Durchführung der Mitgliedschaft versandten E-Mails zu. Die Annahme des Vertrages über die Mitgliedschaft erfolgt durch FunDorado per E-Mail. Diese enthält auch die Login Daten des Nutzers. Nach der online Eingabe seiner Login Daten, durchläuft der User ) einen Alterscheck, um nach erfolgreicher Beendigung Zugang zu dem Erwachsenen-Bereich zu haben.

Schreiben von Fundorado: Mail oder Brief? Anmeldung oder Altersfreigabe?
Lass dir bitte die angemeldete Emailadresse sagen, überprüfe deinen PC auf Viren, Trojaner, Keylogger usw.

6.2 Der Nutzer hat die Möglichkeit, per Lastschrifteinzug oder Kreditkarte zu zahlen. Eine monatliche Rechnungsstellung erfolgt nur auf Wunsch und gegen Berechnung einer Gebühr von jeweils EURO 5,-, die jeweils fälligen Beträge werden per Lastschrift oder Kreditkarte eingezogen, wobei die Leistungen grundsätzlich im Voraus zu entrichten sind. Die für die Einziehung erforderlichen Daten hat der Nutzer bei Vertragsschluss anzugeben. Durch Angabe der Bankverbindung ermächtigt der Nutzer FunDorado zur Einziehung der fälligen Entgelte. Bei Mitgliedschaften über eine Laufzeit von mehr als einem Monat wird der Gesamtbetrag zu Beginn der Laufzeit eingezogen. Ein Abrechnungszeitraum beträgt gemäß Ziffer 6.4 einen Monat (31 Tage).

Die Frage ist wann der Vertrag zu laufen beginnt, mit der ANmeldung oder mit der Freischaltung durch die Altersidentifizierung?

6.5 FunDorado hat das Recht, dem Nutzer aus wichtigem Grund das Vertragsverhältnis sofort zu kündigen. Ein wichtiger Grund liegt insbesondere bei nicht sachgerechter Nutzung der Angebote von FunDorado vor insbesondere dann, wenn bekannt wird, dass der Nutzer nicht hinreichend sichergestellt hat, dass Minderjährige keinen Zugang zu den Angeboten von FunDorado haben, sowie bei wiederholter Rücklastschrift. Im Falle einer vom Nutzer zu vertretenen Rücklastschrift, belastet FunDorado dem Nutzer die Rücklastschriftgebühren der entsprechenden Banken sowie eine Bearbeitungspauschale in Höhe von EURO 5,-. Dem Nutzer bleibt der Nachweis vorbehalten, ein Schaden sei überhaupt nicht oder in wesentlich niedrigerer Höhe entstanden.

meine Taktik wäre es, fundorade klarzumechen, dass es sich in diesem Fall um Datenmissbrauch (WENN ES SO IST) handelt, und sie zu bitten, da ja anscheinbar noch keine Altersbestätigung vorliegt, den Vertrag ausserodendlich zu kündigen.


----------



## pat1 (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*

Zu Antiscammer: Stimmt, das Wort Kündigung klingt nicht gut, hab es abgeändert.
Zu Majoschi: Per Brief (datiert 04.05.09) wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich mich angeblich am 29.04.09 angemeldet hätte und in diesem Brief wurde mir ein Passwort und FreischaltPIN mitgeteilt. Als ich den Brief erhielt, war von meinem Konto bereits 119,40 € abgebucht (wie auf dem Kontoauszug stand, ist dies anscheinend der Jahresbeitrag). Also läuft der Vertrag ja bereits.
Ja, es m u s s Datenmissbrauch sein, denn ich habe mit dieser Seite nichts zu tun und habe meine Bankdaten und persönlichen Daten nicht weitergegeben. Allerdings hatte ich kurze Zeit vorher meine Daten auf einer anderen (sicheren) Seite angegeben, das hatte mit meinem Sport Fußball zu tun. Kann es sein, dass diese Seite doch nicht so sicher war und meine Daten "geklaut" wurden? A ber  wie kann ich so etwas nachweisen?
Ich habe den Betrag auf jeden Fall gestern zurück geholt und denen weiteren Zugriff auf mein Konto schriftlich untersagt. Jetzt kann ich wohl nur abwarten was weiter auf mich zukommt.
Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge.
Gruß pat1


----------



## pat1 (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: fundorado widerrufsrecht*

*Es lohnt sich,wenn man sich wehrt! :-D *Habe heute ein Schreiben von fundorado erhalten: Eine Anmeldung läge ihnen vor, aber da es sich vermutlich um einen Missbrauch handle werde diese gelöscht und der Beitrag muss auch nicht gezahlt werden. Also wenn man sicher weiß, dass man sich dort nicht angemeldet hat, *wehrt euch.*
Dies nur noch kurz zur Information.
Gruß von einem erleichterten pat1


----------



## Majoschi (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: FunDorado Abbuchung-war dort nicht eingeloggt*



pat1 schrieb:


> Habe von der Firma FunDorado ein Schreiben erhalten, dass ich mich am 29.04.09 dort angemeldet hätte. Gleichzeitig wunderten die sich anscheinend, dass ich mir den Club-Bereich noch nicht angesehen hätte und teilten mir ein Passwort und FreischaltPIN mit. Ohne diese hätte ich mich nicht einloggen können.


 So wie es aussieht hatten sie ja auch noch keinen Verlust, da du dich ja nicht eingeloggt hattest. Warum solltest du auch, wenn du es nicht willst.

Immerhin eine nette Reaktion von Fundorado, oder?


----------



## sabischu (20 Februar 2012)

Ihr müsst mal aufpassen Ihr kleinen Schmutzfinken Ihr. Das ist alles Betrug mit der Liebe. Gab gerade auch bei napshare.com dazu. Da sucht man sich echt lieber ne Freudnin oder eght direkt bezahlen, dnan hat  man wenigstens etwas davon

LG, Sabi


----------



## Goblin (21 Februar 2012)

> Da sucht man sich echt lieber ne Freudnin oder eght direkt bezahlen, dnan hat man wenigstens etwas davon


 
Solche Sprüche sind kontraproduktiv und helfen hier niemandem. Ließ erstmal die anderen Beiträge bevor du so einen Unsinn schreibst


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2012)

Na ja - GANZ unrecht hat sie ja nicht


----------



## manumanuellsen (25 Februar 2014)

Also es wirkt ja wirklich ein wenig skurril dass du von deinem PC unter deinem Namen falsch angemeldet wurdest, zumal es bei Fundorado ja auch eine Verifikation gibt. "*Es lohnt sich,wenn man sich wehrt! :-D *Habe heute ein Schreiben von fundorado erhalten: Eine Anmeldung läge ihnen vor, aber da es sich vermutlich um einen Missbrauch handle werde diese gelöscht und der Beitrag muss auch nicht gezahlt werden. Also wenn man sicher weiß, dass man sich dort nicht angemeldet hat, *wehrt euch." spricht zumindest für die Kolanz der Fundorado GmbH denn eigentlich warst du im Unrecht, du solltest nicht jeden Deppen an deinen Computer lassen! *

Ich weiß nicht wie aktuell dieses Thema noch ist, aber diesen Blogeintrag finde ich auch recht interessant, da grade bei FunDorado scheinbar oft Fehlanmeldungen getätigt werden. Ich kann mir allerdings auch vorstellen dass eine Menge "Alibi Behauptungen" dabei sind, falls es doch mal die Liebste herausbekommen sollte.

Hier z.B ein Auszug der ja perfekt auf deine Situation zutrifft, gefunden auf
http://fundorado-abzocke.de.vu/ 

"Es werden oft fremde Daten zweckentfremdet und missbraucht, verständlicherweise sind die betroffenen Personen sehr erzürnt darüber! Wichtig ist jedoch, dass es sich dabei um einen Datenmissbrauch handelt, die betroffene Person wurde nur ermahnt weil Fundorado dachte, dass diese Person den Service des Erotikbetreibers in Anspruch genommen hat und nicht wusste dass ein dritter die Daten missbraucht hat. Fundorado trifft also keine Schuld und *solche Vorfälle können eigentlich immer geklärt werden, ohne dass irgendwer einen Schaden hat! *Jeder kann im Internet die Daten von Jedem nutzen,nicht erotische Portale haben dieses Problem übrigens ebenfalls, man sehe sich nur Facebook, Twitter oder Sony an, dort gibt es regelmäßig Vorwürfe des Datenmissbrauches oder der Datenunsicherheit, hier aber auf der Seite des Betreibers."


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2014)

> Ich weiß nicht wie aktuell dieses Thema noch ist,



Naja, Mai 2009 ist ja zumindest noch in diesem Jahrhundert


----------

